# My yearling flaxen colt :)



## Strawberrysweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi there! This is Charlie, he just turned 1 on June 6th 

He was in pretty bad shape when I got him at 6 months for $100, very nervous and scared of everything, worm colic, etc....

Still working on worm problems and is being dewormed every 6 weeks but anyways heres my baby after 6 months  he is my first horse so i think he is called a flaxen? He now comes when called, stands for farrier, but he still wont have anything to do with a water hose unless he is drinking from is lol

I was having a hard time getting him to stand still....


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Sorrel with flaxen mane and tail? That's all I've ever heard never heard one just being called flaxen but I could be wrong. He looks very nice you have done a great job with him. He looks happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberrysweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so cute


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

He's cute! Even at the gangly stage!


----------



## Strawberrysweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks!!! That last picture his coat is still shedding out a bit, he has become quite a bit darker/redder in the summertime or maybe just from the better feed and deworming? We have become so bonded and i love him to death 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

He would be called sorrel/chestnut with flaxen mane/tail...do you by chance know what breed/breeds they classified him as? Hes a handsome boy. Keep working with him and it will pay off for you in the end!!


----------



## Strawberrysweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks!! I dont know much about him, his previous owners seemed in a rush to get rid of him and my boyfriend who knew nothing about horses is the one who picked him up... They only said he is a Quarter Horse but my farrier said his eyes look to have some appolossa in him. I plan on sending in some hairs for a background check (i just learned you can do this?) lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you had him gelded yet?


----------



## Strawberrysweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

Not yet, he hasnt acted studdish at all yet and my vet holds a discount program every December. ($50 instead of $250) I was also told gelding too early can stunt growth... Opinions? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well you dont want him to act studdish. I think they grow slower not gelding them. Because then theyre body is focusing on producing testosterone and sperm. Ive always gelded my colts between 8-12 months depending on whether both testies drop. Never had issues with stunting!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Strawberrysweetheart said:


> Not yet, he hasnt acted studdish at all yet and my vet holds a discount program every December. ($50 instead of $250) I was also told gelding too early can stunt growth... Opinions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The opposite is true. Gelding encourages growth, not stunts it.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Strawberrysweetheart said:


> Not yet, he hasnt acted studdish at all yet and my vet holds a discount program every December. ($50 instead of $250) I was also told gelding too early can stunt growth... Opinions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No gelding early does not stunt growth ...its actually quite the opposite....your horse would likely get bigger and taller if you gelded earlier.

Its always a good idea to geld BEFORE them become studdy....rather than wait till it happens.

Super Nova....


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Actually...there's very little height difference between gelding young and gelding when he's older. It's marginal. Cute guy, I love that pic of him with his head turned with that "WHAAAT? I didn't do anything you can prove."


----------

